# Pagelle x dipendenti pubblici



## soleluna80 (10 Marzo 2009)

*Tempi duri per i lavativi pubblici*

Scritto da: *Fabio Cavalera* alle 09:41
Il professore è lavativo? L'ospedale non funziona a dovere? Il poliziotto abusa del suo potere o è disattento? Niente paura, il cittadino britannico potrà fare sentire la sua voce. Il Daily Telegraph pubblica in prima pagina un'anticipazione interessante: il governo di Gordon Brown ha in mente di avviare una sorta di pagella elettronica attraverso la quale chiunque sarà messo nella condizione di dare un voto al servizio pubblico di cui usufruisce.
Da quando dovrebbe scattare questo piano non è ancora stato reso noto, forse dal prossimo gennaio. Ma l' arma che sarà consegnata in mano alle famiglie rischia di essere davvero "letale". Attraverso i siti internet degli uffici di interesse comune si accederà a una casella nella quale si imbucheranno lamentele, critiche e giudizi. "Voti" con tanto di pagella. Sotto osservazione: medici, docenti, forze dell'ordine e persino "nannies", le vecchie balie. Per la burocrazia inglese, che per certi versi non è poi tanto diversa da quella italiana, è una piccola-grande rivoluzione. Con qualche aspetto da decifrare, perchè se effettivamente, i britannici avranno il modo di fare i nomi e i cognomi di chi, nel servizio pubblico, o dorme o lavora male o è assente ingiustificato o altro ancora si aprirà un contenzioso infinito sulla legittimità e attendibilità delle denunce. 
L'iniziativa del governo può essere letta in due modi. Da un lato è un "soccorso" ai cittadini, pertanto condivisibile al cento per cento. Dall'altro c'è un pericolo: è giusto procedere alla "gogna mediatica", questa volta attraverso internet,  del dipendente incapace o lavativo? Dilemma di non facile soluzione per un Paese che è la patria delle garanzie e dei diritti. Vale di più il bene comune? O il diritto alla riservatezza dell'individuo, anche se è un fannullone di peso per il funzionamento e l'immagine dei servizi pubblici?



cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Tutto dipende da come sono effettuate le rilevazioni e il loro scopo.

Io ho lavorato per molti ann al questionario dato alle famiglie della mia scula per la valutazione del servizio.
Lo scopo era (è) di rilevare la percezione dell'utenza e individuare quali sono i punti forti e i punti deboli.
Ma non è detto che i punti deboli lo siano realmente. Potrebbe trattarsi di carenza di informazioni e quindi potrebbe non esserci da modificare certamente scelte valide dal punto di vista didattico, ma di informare meglio le famiglie.
Esemplifico:
a) se molte famiglie rispondessero (tra le varie possibilità) che le uscite didattiche (=gite) sono uno svago significherebbe che o che le insegnanti non hanno fatto capire l'utilità dell'esperienza per l'apprendimento (e allora dovranno pubblicizzare meglio questo aspetto) o che ...non le hanno ben utilizzate (e in questo caso dovranno prepararle meglio e usufruire di più degli stimoli offerti).
2) se i genitori dovessero dire che la presenza dei disabili rallenta l'apprendimento dei figli la soluzione non sarebbe emarginare i bambini con problemi, ma lavorare meglio e dimostrare che sono uno stimolo formativo.


----------



## soleluna80 (10 Marzo 2009)

Beh certamente. Non devono essere viste esclusivamente come qualcosa di punitivo, servono anche a far emergere le criticità e a risolverle. Secondo me molti uffici pubblici funzionano male ed è giusto che un cittadino possa segnalarlo. Ti faccio un esempio. 6 mai stat in catasto? Io x lavoro (quello precedente) ci andavo spesso e tutte le santissime volte bisognava attendere minimo 2 ore x riuscire a farsi fare una visura, pochissimi impiegati erano nei loro uffici e bisognava attendere ore per un'informazione. Questo è 1 disservizio che deve poter essere segnalato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh certamente. Non devono essere viste esclusivamente come qualcosa di punitivo, servono anche a far emergere le criticità e a risolverle. Secondo me molti uffici pubblici funzionano male ed è giusto che un cittadino possa segnalarlo. Ti faccio un esempio. 6 mai stat in catasto? Io x lavoro (quello precedente) ci andavo spesso e tutte le santissime volte bisognava attendere minimo 2 ore x riuscire a farsi fare una visura, pochissimi impiegati erano nei loro uffici e bisognava attendere ore per un'informazione. Questo è 1 disservizio che deve poter essere segnalato.


 Sono andata una volta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sembra di tornare all'ottocento.


----------



## lale75 (11 Marzo 2009)

Su queste cose gli inglesi sono un passo avanti eh! Avevo letto tempo fa che la regina pubblica in rete il resoconto di tutte le sue spese...


----------



## soleluna80 (11 Marzo 2009)

a me sembrano iniziative giuste


----------

